# Error message



## Gym888

Help, does anyone know why this message pops up onto my screen when I try to reply to a post or engage in conversation?

*Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator. 

Please make sure your content does not have any of these:
@ - in email addresses
links
other URLs
images*

Happens when I try to copy and paste from a Microsoft word document. Even sometimes happen when I write a short sentence with few words.

Thanks


----------



## jann

I'm sorry, I think you may be having some problems with our spam filter!  There are some extra restrictions applied to all new members to help catch spammers and keep them off our forums... but occasionally an innocent bystander like yourself might get tripped up.

Assuming the message you want to post does not, in fact, contain any of the problematic elements mentioned (links, email addresses, images) it may be that there are some hidden formatting tags embedded by MS Word and that these are causing problems when you copy your text over to the WordReference forums.

Try this:

Before pasting any content from MS Word, click the small "BB code editor" icon in the upper right corner of the reply window.  It looks like a sheet of paper with a wrench/spanner.  

Paste your text from MS Word into that basic editor (which has a pale yellow background, at least in Firefox). Any extraneous formatting tags will be stripped from the text you paste there.  

Once you've finished your paste operation, you click the words "Use Rich Text Editor" located below the reply window on the left side.  This will restore the usual editing options so that you can easily add formatting such as color, bold, or italics.  

Finish your post, preview if you like, and submit as usual.

Please post back here to let us know if that solves the problem for you.


----------



## Gym888

Thanks jann. Will give it a try.


----------



## Gym888

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall,
Humpty Dumpty had a great fall.
All the king's horses and all the king's men
Couldn't put Humpty together again


----------



## Gym888

It worked. Thanks jann.


----------



## Gym888

Sorry jann. Did work for a bit. But still happening again.


----------



## Gym888

Note: This test was caught by the spam filter.  I released it.  Cagey, moderator. 

Let me try again.

Testing.......

*I'm sorry, I think you may be having some problems with our spam filter! There are some extra restrictions applied to all new members to help catch spammers and keep them off our forums... but occasionally an innocent bystander like yourself might get tripped up.

Assuming the message you want to post does not, in fact, contain any of the problematic elements mentioned (links, email addresses, images) it may be that there are some hidden formatting tags embedded by MS Word and that these are causing problems when you copy your text over to the WordReference forums.

Try this:*

*Before pasting any content from MS Word, click the small "BB code editor" icon in the upper right corner of the reply window. It looks like a sheet of paper with a wrench/spanner. *
*Paste your text from MS Word into that basic editor (which has a pale yellow background, at least in Firefox). Any extraneous formatting tags will be stripped from the text you paste there. *
*Once you've finished your paste operation, you click the words "Use Rich Text Editor" located below the reply window on the left side. This will restore the usual editing options so that you can easily add formatting such as color, bold, or italics. *
*Finish your post, preview if you like, and submit as usual.*
*
Please post back here to let us know if that solves the problem for you.*


----------



## jann

hi Gym888, 

Thanks for your patience with testing this out! So it sounds like a mixture of good news and bad news.  On the good side:

Copy & paste into forum threads via the "BB code editor" (to strip formatting) is sometimes working for you now.
Your previous test (above) got caught in our "mod queue" rather than being rejected outright.  That means you didn't get an error message.  Your post wasn't immediately visible to everyone, but the moderators could see it, verify that it wasn't spam, and "release" it to be visible on the public forums.  That's an okay situation to be in.  We're usually pretty quick about releasing legitimate, rule-abiding posts from the mod queue.

Once you have a few more posts to your name, this problem will go away.

On the bad side:

Sometimes you still run into problems when copying & pasting, and based on the private message you sent me, it sounds like the problems are more likely to happen in private conversations than in forum threads.

Pending further investigation on the technical side by our forum administrator (and I don't know if he can do anything there), my best advice to you is this:  for the next few posts, try to avoid pasting from MS Word.  I apologize for the inconvenience!

And then perhaps I should have asked this question first:  why are you pasting from MS Word? If it's just to get accented characters, the information we list here might help you.


----------



## Gym888

jann said:


> And then perhaps I should have asked this question first:  why are you pasting from MS Word? If it's just to get accented characters, the information we list here might help you.



I had a word saved on MS word, and wanted it translated.

Thanks for all the help by the way.


----------

